# First egg out of my chicks(:



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Just thought id post on here that my chickens gave me the first egg today! 
I'm so excited!!!!! 
Do I need to get new feed now or can I keep feeding the, chick starter I think? 

It's small though, is that normal? Will they get bigger?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I would switch over to layer pellets, I remember my first egg I was so excited I reached in the nest box to grab it and it squashed in my hand, it was not properly formed and was the texture of jello, I screamed like a wuss . Anyways,congrats! I do enjoy my hens all 18 of the filthy,rude girls!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> I would switch over to layer pellets, I remember my first egg I was so excited I reached in the nest box to grab it and it squashed in my hand, it was not properly formed and was the texture of jello, I screamed like a wuss . Anyways,congrats! I do enjoy my hens all 18 of the filthy,rude girls!


Switch over even if the other 4 don't lay yet?

And yeah, this morning I wanted to let em out at like 1030 but I was like Nahh then I got to the coop and they all were on their roosting thing an that's not normal for them so I checked the boxes and sure enough, !!!!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

It's time to switch to layer! Congrats!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

AdamsAcres said:


> It's time to switch to layer! Congrats!


Ok and thank you!! 
Will the eggs get bigger each time she lays?


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Not to worry they will definitely get bigger. I remember the first egg I got I didn't even think it was a chicken egg, lol. It looked just like a little bird egg, but they got bigger pretty quickly. You're lucky to be getting eggs, my hens just stopped laying about 2 months ago. I can't bring myself to buy eggs at the store, so we've been going eggless around here. Can't wait to get more chicks. Once you've eaten those farm fresh eggs you will find I ain't lyin' !


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

animalfamily said:


> Not to worry they will definitely get bigger. I remember the first egg I got I didn't even think it was a chicken egg, lol. It looked just like a little bird egg, but they got bigger pretty quickly. You're lucky to be getting eggs, my hens just stopped laying about 2 months ago. I can't bring myself to buy eggs at the store, so we've been going eggless around here. Can't wait to get more chicks. Once you've eaten those farm fresh eggs you will find I ain't lyin' !


Oh yeah!! Ain't my first time with chickens!! but, we bought them already laying and obviously I couldn't raise em myself. Lol and we get fresh eggs from my nana and papa then also my aunt and uncle but were on a waiting list! Lol  
I found a big one today!!  
And if your hens aren't layin, this is my papas solution: gotta get somethin out of everything, no eggs means meat! Lol 
One would lay under his tire and would not go inside her house at night so he got tired of chasing her and had some stew!..


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, they will get bigger soon. We feed half laying mash and half chicken scratch along with all the scraps from the kitchen. It's so exciting when they start laying for the first time! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986


----------



## SillyCityGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep start feeding layer, I feed crumbles instead of pellets, easier for my bantams. Laying girls need about 3% calcium. They also do not need as much protein as a chick starter has. That can lead to overweight hens and decrease egg production. If the other girls are close in age I would switch them too. I also supplement with oyster shell grit and sometimes granite grit. Not enough calcium can cause them to get egg bound and a multitude of other problems. If they eat more oyster shell than they need it will not hurt them. I feed a low amount of scratch or a wild bird mix with black oil sunflower since scratch is really like candy for them but can help provide a extra heat in the winter.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

How much starter do you have left? I'd probably just mix it in with layer style food till it's all gone. Those first few eggs can be really unique, that's where "double-yokers" come from as well!

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My Comets started laying much quicker then the Buffs....
Now we are starting to get 4-5 eggs daily 
The first egg is always such a delight !
Congrats 
And yes , they will get bigger. I think mixing the starter with laying pellets is a good idea .


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

SillyCityGirl said:


> Yep start feeding layer, I feed crumbles instead of pellets, easier for my bantams. Laying girls need about 3% calcium. They also do not need as much protein as a chick starter has. That can lead to overweight hens and decrease egg production. If the other girls are close in age I would switch them too. I also supplement with oyster shell grit and sometimes granite grit. Not enough calcium can cause them to get egg bound and a multitude of other problems. If they eat more oyster shell than they need it will not hurt them. I feed a low amount of scratch or a wild bird mix with black oil sunflower since scratch is really like candy for them but can help provide a extra heat in the winter.


Yeah, every time I fed my chickens oyster shell, they always ate their own eggs..... And well they lay around 1030, I can't get the eggs til I come home at like 330 sometimes 400..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Arkie said:


> How much starter do you have left? I'd probably just mix it in with layer style food till it's all gone. Those first few eggs can be really unique, that's where "double-yokers" come from as well!
> 
> Bob


I don't have much left. Probably three nights worth so like 8-10 cups.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I keep a light on them as the days get shorter,right now thier lights come on at 6am-8pm I have 18 girls and get 12-13 eggs a day,8 of them are almost 4 years old and those girls still lay, mind you not like the young ladies but they are pulling thier weight. I never eat my girls.A life of free ranging until natural death is thier reward for providing my family with fresh eggs, I haven't bought eggs in 31/2 yrs + and have no plans on going back to supporting an industry that abuses chickens. I have gotten eggs so large they barley fit in my hand,but those only come in the summer when the buggin is good!I also worm every once and a while with eprinex 1/2 cc per chkn directly on thier skin.My ladies look fab.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> I keep a light on them as the days get shorter,right now thier lights come on at 6am-8pm I have 18 girls and get 12-13 eggs a day,8 of them are almost 4 years old and those girls still lay, mind you not like the young ladies but they are pulling thier weight. I never eat my girls.A life of free ranging until natural death is thier reward for providing my family with fresh eggs, I haven't bought eggs in 31/2 yrs + and have no plans on going back to supporting an industry that abuses chickens. I have gotten eggs so large they barley fit in my hand,but those only come in the summer when the buggin is good!I also worm every once and a while with eprinex 1/2 cc per chkn directly on thier skin.My ladies look fab.


Oh my. Should I start worming them? And if so what? 
Our day down here it gets light at 630 and I let them out at three til 545 when it starts to get dark and that's when I feed them also. 
I have 5 though. 
Yeah, we don't use enough eggs in my house to have to buy a dozen a week so when we don't have eggs we get them from my nana and papa. Rarely do we ever get eggs from the store, don't like em.

I currently are on the poultry judging team so when I go to the store and see all the things that are bad with them (eggs, meat, that sorta thing) , It makes me wanna hurl, I find it completely disgusting.
I like learning about what is in my food and about how my foodwas made and stuff like that, so idk I think most if the stuff, animal wise is gross. (Ill eat it but don't like to)

This cracks me up though;


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Seen that before. Sad thing is it's probably real.

Bob


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Seen that before. Sad thing is it's probably real.
> 
> Bob


Oh, that guy was being completely serious!


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Hmmmm, double-yokers, that's like finding treasure!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

animalfamily said:


> Hmmmm, double-yokers, that's like finding treasure!!


That what I'm sayin! haha haven't had them hey though


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Few things. I wonder why you're feeding chick starter? My feed program for all chicks as follows. I do not do any meat chickens, nor do I raise any hybrid quick-growers, or early maturity layers: 
0-10 weeks chick starter of 10-20% pro with #3 grit free choice.
10-18 weeks chick grower of 15-16% pro
18 weeks+ 16% pro layer mix with #2 grit free choice. Not mash. Too much waste IMO. In addition to oyster shells. I top dress my layers with corn, oats, and calf manna. 

I have one hen that regularly produces double-yolkers. She's a big black Orpington. The last hen I had that did that was a big old Jersey Giant from 08. I still have a few of her granddaughters in the flock today. It is true that first eggs aren't typically normal. Lol. I have seen everything from bantam sized completely round egg, to a thin pointy egg, to a no shelled egg, to an "inside out" egg in which there was a small shell inside the egg itself, next to the yolk, to no yolk, and finally no white! Bodies just don't know how to make em at first!  Some hens even lay normal, strong shells right away at first lay. Just depends. I am a breeder and raiser. Come spring time it will be a commonality to step foot on the property to see close to 400 chicks/chickens. I have one batch of fourth that was set to hatch January 21st-January 28th to test fertility and porosity in the eggs. So far, so good. Only have had 6 eggs thrown out in the first week here, I presume because of the frigid temp of the 31st that I picked my eggs. 

I'd be happy to help with any questions.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Few things. I wonder why you're feeding chick starter?


Probably the same reason a lot of us do things when we're just learning about a new subject or field. Ignorance! Don't mean we can't learn if given proper instruction. (after that it tends to be more of an indicator of stupidity )

Your feed regimen (with perhaps a bit of the reasons for it) sure would make a great sticky here on the "Chickens and Poultry" forum.

Bob


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Probably the same reason a lot of us do things when we're just learning about a new subject or field. Ignorance! Don't mean we can't learn if given proper instruction. (after that it tends to be more of an indicator of stupidity )
> 
> Your feed regimen (with perhaps a bit of the reasons for it) sure would make a great sticky here on the "Chickens and Poultry" forum.
> 
> Bob


Yeah idk why I feed it? Lol just they told me to feed this. So I buy it now and give it to em


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Probably the same reason a lot of us do things when we're just learning about a new subject or field. Ignorance! Don't mean we can't learn if given proper instruction. (after that it tends to be more of an indicator of stupidity )
> 
> Your feed regimen (with perhaps a bit of the reasons for it) sure would make a great sticky here on the "Chickens and Poultry" forum.
> 
> Bob


That's true, everyone has to start somewhere!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> That's true, everyone has to start somewhere!


I agree


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

I remember getting my first egg out of my first chicken! I ran in the house and screamed to my kids and husband to come and look! 

The only way I get my hens to lay in the winter is with the use of a light. I have it on a timer so that they get 12hrs of light. Works well, and I have a light to go feed in the evening with!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Mystica25 said:


> I remember getting my first egg out of my first chicken! I ran in the house and screamed to my kids and husband to come and look!
> 
> The only way I get my hens to lay in the winter is with the use of a light. I have it on a timer so that they get 12hrs of light. Works well, and I have a light to go feed in the evening with!


That's cool I will deff tell my papa about that one!!!!


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Layer pellets or they sell crumble made for mature hens. We get ours from a local farm who makes his own stuff but I'd suggest something with about 17% protein in it. The max is 19%-20%. I'd also say that's a pretty good sized first egg  we hatch our own chicks with a few just starting to lay and their eggs are about 2/3 the size of that egg you've got. Although, it is the dead of winter and they just matured to laying age as fall ended. Congratulations! Are you eating or incubating your eggs?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ebony Queen said:


> Layer pellets or they sell crumble made for mature hens. We get ours from a local farm who makes his own stuff but I'd suggest something with about 17% protein in it. The max is 19%-20%. I'd also say that's a pretty good sized first egg  we hatch our own chicks with a few just starting to lay and their eggs are about 2/3 the size of that egg you've got. Although, it is the dead of winter and they just matured to laying age as fall ended. Congratulations! Are you eating or incubating your eggs?


Deffinatly eating!! 
And my dad is dropping off probably 5 bags of each in the morning.. They ran out yesterday so I went and bought crumble because that's what the people at our feed store said to get. Lol 
And don't worry, we got bigger ones. I was amazing!! 
Except yesterday we didn't get any eggs?? 
I went to check an see who still had an egg in them and one **contents may be graphic, viewer discretion is advised** 
One squirted on me.. That was the end of my Easter egg hunt.. Lol


----------

